# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Kerkoj librat HARRY POTTER DHE DHURATAT E VDEKJES ne shqip.

## zogu dukagjinas

ju lutem a mund te me ndihmoni me ndonje program se si ta nxjerri librin e 7 te harri poterit nga interneti ne gjuhen shqipe, libri quhet HARRY POTTER DHE DHURATAT E VDEKJES. ju faleminderit per mirekuptim

----------


## zogu kosovar

po mund te hysh ne 'lexo libra online'ka mundesi qe te jet aty

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

OK  ...  Faleminderit shume shok i luftes !!!

----------

